# Scoot Coupe--Would you buy one?



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.scootcoupe.com/







Looks like it'd be a fun vacation car, like Fiat Jolly or Austin Mini-moke, but not so great in daily use.

And you could get a really nice used car for what the things cost.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2013)

no thanks. That looks like a tight fit for 2 people. also looks a little shorter than the average scooter.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2013)

I think I'll pass on the Poop Shoute.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 4, 2013)

No place for gear. No thanks.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2013)

It doesn't look very big, does it?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 4, 2013)

It would be a neat beach/vacation ride, but I don't see it being a daily driver...


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 4, 2013)

It's probably safer than my current ride... but no thanks.


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2013)

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 4, 2013)

That thing looks like a car on a little carnival roller coaster. No thanks.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 4, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> thCAK54K3K.jpg




Speed Buggy rocked.

Schlepp-car was pretty cool, too.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2013)

even the guy in the video looks like he has douchebag printed on his forehead...

In north georgia they have biker hangouts that are "bikers only" usually off of windy curvy roads that biker wannabees take their bikes and ride the roads..

Id like to pull into one of those places in that POS and see if I was accepted into their group..


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.scootcitycustoms.com/Concepts.html

check out the Patriots one. I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 4, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> http://www.scootcitycustoms.com/Concepts.html
> 
> check out the Patriots one. I think it looks pretty ghey.


Concur


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2013)

'cmon

the scootcoupe reminds me of that moped/fat girl joke.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 5, 2013)

They would make a cool mascot vehicle for a college or pro team....umm, that's about it


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 5, 2013)

The only market I can think of for those is retirement communities, where half the people drive around in golf carts anyway.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 5, 2013)

Even in that market, I think the golf cart wins. Just looking at it, it looks like it would be a lot easier to get in and out of a golf cart.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 5, 2013)

and a golf car has room for stuff


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 5, 2013)

This thing isn't practical in any way, not much room, no storage space, I'm sure it's a powerhouse(sarcasm)


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2013)

FWIW. You pay more money for a new snowmobile these days. It would be great for a seaside community. It's a cheap convertible to drive a couple around in. Their website says they have a rental pool. think places like Bermuda where evryone rents scooters/mopeds. This is a nice alternative. As far as a commuter vehicle, truthfully I like it better than a Smart car. but I would never buy one for a commuter/regular transportation.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2013)

I would make it a four wheeler. With all the weight over the single wheel, they'll need those roll bars. Good trike design puts the weight on the two wheeled end.

I'm with MA. I think it'd ba a good vacation/seaside/rental. Better than a moped for a couple.

In retirment communities, yeah, a golf cart is probably better. Room for groceries, passengers, golf clubs, whatever.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 5, 2013)

My initial thought was yes, it would be great for sea side communities, but what tourist wants a vehicle to drive around on and they can't buy anything, no room to store anything...it looks cool and I can see people renting them to drive up and down the beach, but I don't see a native having one


----------

